# Heute im TV; Pressemeldung: Grundelangeln am Mittellandkanal - beim NDR



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2014)

Pressemeldung LSFV-NDS

*Heute im TV: 
Grundelangeln am Mittellandkanal - bei"NDR - Hallo Niedersachsen"​*
Sendetermin: Heute, 01. 10. 2014, 19.30 Uhr, NDR Fernsehen

Mehr Infos zu "Hallo Niedersachsen:
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/hallo_niedersachsen/


Der Erstnachweis einer Marmorgrundel im Mittellandkanal durch den LSFV sorgte für ein breites Presse-Echo. 

Heute Vormittag hat ein Kamerateam des NDR unseren Verbandsbiologen Thomas Klefoth und die beiden Praktikanten, Nicola Wegener und Lasse Lippa, beim Grundelangeln am Mittellandkanal in Wunstorf begleitet.

Ob den Dreien tatsächlich eine Marmorgrundel an den Haken ging - schauen Sie doch mal rein, heute Abend im NDR Fernsehen bei "Hallo Niedersachsen", ab 19.30 Uhr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heute im TV; Pressemeldung: Grundelangeln am Mittellandkanal - beim NDR*

Gerade kam folgende Meldung zur Sendung vom LSFV-NDS rein:
*Grundelangeln: Sendetermin kurzfristig verschoben!*

So ist Fernsehen - es gibt tatsächlich Ereignisse, die sind wichtiger als der Erstnachweis einer Marmorgrundel: um 18.15 Uhr wurde uns mitgeteilt, der Sendetermin ist verschoben.
Wir bitten um Verständnis und informieren Sie gerne, sobald feststeht, wann die Grundeln gezeigt werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heute im TV; Pressemeldung: Grundelangeln am Mittellandkanal - beim NDR*

Schau ich mir wohl mal an. Ich selbst wohne nur etwa 10km von Wunstorf entfernt und bin mal gespannt was die da an Grundeln rausziehen. Habe am MLK Richtung Rusbend schon einige Grundeln gefangen und in Wunstorf gibts offensichtlich auch viele. Ich frage mich nur wieso im "Zwischenstück" fast keine Grundeln gefangen werden...

Bin jedenfalls auf den Bericht gespannt. Schade ist nur das man eh nichts gegen die Grundel machen kann / will


----------



## Jose (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heute im TV; Pressemeldung: Grundelangeln am Mittellandkanal - beim NDR*

Wunstorf? hmmm... "Am Rübenberg" oder so?

ganz ungute erinnerungen...


----------



## gründler (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heute im TV; Pressemeldung: Grundelangeln am Mittellandkanal - beim NDR*

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/hallo_niedersachsen/Hallo-Niedersachsen,sendung288922.html%20

Ab 13.00min.

Gedreht kurz vor Hannover.  




Jose: Neustadt am Rüben.... und Wunstorf 7km davor.


lg


----------



## phirania (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heute im TV; Pressemeldung: Grundelangeln am Mittellandkanal - beim NDR*

Ist dort ein Atomkraftwerk in der nähe...?
Grundeln mit 25 cm länge,hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## gründler (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heute im TV; Pressemeldung: Grundelangeln am Mittellandkanal - beim NDR*

Nein wir haben hier kein Atomkraftwerk ^^ Nur Kohle und Wasserkraft.

Können bis zu 25cm lang werden,betonung auf "können".


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heute im TV; Pressemeldung: Grundelangeln am Mittellandkanal - beim NDR*

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendung...-Die-Invasion-der-Grundeln,hallonds23796.html


----------

